

InterState: A Language and Environment for Expressing Interface Behavior [pdf] - wslh
http://www.joelbrandt.org/publications/oney_uist2014_interstate.pdf

======
zubairq
Interesting paper. I rea the PDF. I am exploring some similar state based UIs
here:

[http://connecttous.co/connecttous/connecttous.html?livedebug...](http://connecttous.co/connecttous/connecttous.html?livedebug=true)

